# Forum Home Renovation Paving  El Cheapo Compactor at Bunnings - any good?

## AutoX

Howdy,
I have an area of 80 square metres to pave. Got quoted 7k labour so doing it myself. I was looking at hire prices for compactors and Kennards want $80/day. I estimate I would need 2 days for compacting road base, then another day after laying the pavers. I thought I could buy one of these Full Boar 25cm 5.5hp Plate Compactor FBT-5700 I/N 6290271 | Bunnings Warehouse
then take my time, and and sell it on gumtree when I am done. My question is; will it be up to the job? 
Regards 
Steve

----------


## OBBob

How much do you think you'd get on Gumtree? I'm not sure it'd end up cheaper.

----------


## AutoX

I looked on Gumtree first and there was nothing under $400
I was thinking I could take my time. My first attempt at paving so dont want to be rushing to get the machine back to the hire shop. Also the hire shop is an hour round trip each time.
I've pretty much made my mind up to get one so will let everyone know how good (or bad!) it is
Cheers  
Sent from my GT-S7500T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## OBBob

Yes, being able to take your time is a key consideration. I guess you should actually compare the savings to the $7000 quote!  :Wink:

----------


## AutoX

Got one of these and overall I'm pleased with the results.  Did 2 passes on the road base for verandah paving. Will do another tomorrow.  Looks like good value at the moment.

----------


## dan76n

Good idea to purchase I think, especially if you are 1 hour from hire store. I have done a fair bit of paving myself and didn't even think of purchasing one. I hired one and from recollection I had to return one that didn't work.
the only benifit in hiring for me is that Im the sort of person that is driven by pressure so having a time restraint gets me working pretty hard.
You should see me with the 2hr courtesy trailer from bunnings. I can clear quite a few loads of dirt with one.

----------


## Renomaster

I am thinking about doing the same thing too. Is that compactor fit your purpose? Have you finish yet?
BTW maybe you can sell it to me, I live in Adelaide too. :2thumbsup:

----------


## AutoX

I can highly recommend this compactor. My main paving job is now complete. Unfortunately I need to hang on to it for a while longer as I have doe more plans to do down the side of the house and a mate is having a pool installed, and have agreed to lend it to him for his paving. It will be available for hire/lend/sale in the new year.
Cheers

----------

